# motobecane



## seang (10 Jun 2009)

hi all new here . i am a backpacker wildcamper , who is looking at touring on a bike . my questions are what sort of touring bike i should look for bearing in mind i dont want to spend a lot ,how do you tell a tourer from say a racing bike as they look the same to me . second question is about a bike i have had for years ,its a 1978 motabecane shimano 600gear set mavic rims atom hubs i know its a vintage bike but how much is it worth photos supplied and numbers whould you use this for touring or is a out and out racing bike ,could i sell this and buy me a sutable touring cycle , sorry but i am new to this thanks sean


----------



## Arch (11 Jun 2009)

seang said:


> hi all new here . i am a backpacker wildcamper , who is looking at touring on a bike . my questions are what sort of touring bike i should look for bearing in mind i dont want to spend a lot ,how do you tell a tourer from say a racing bike as they look the same to me . second question is about a bike i have had for years ,its a 1978 motabecane shimano 600gear set mavic rims atom hubs i know its a vintage bike but how much is it worth photos supplied and numbers whould you use this for touring or is a out and out racing bike ,could i sell this and buy me a sutable touring cycle , sorry but i am new to this thanks sean




Touring questions might be best off in the Touring section, but anyway...

The difference between a touring bike and a racing bike, on a purely visual level is that a touring bike will have a rack for panniers, and mudguards, and a racing bike won't.

More technically, the gearing wil probably be lower on a tourer, to help with carrying a load of luggage as opposed to going fast, and the general set up will be more relaxed in terms of body positioning and so on, for long days in the saddle.

I don't know anything about specific bikes, so can't help with your query. If you are looking for a tourer on a budget, second hand could well be the way to go, to get more for your money. The Dawes Galaxy is a classic tourer to look out for, for example (other people will think of others).

Also, a bike's suitability for touring depending on what sort of touring you do. If you are a wild camper, do you carry a lot of stuff? If so, you need a bike that can take a rack, and at least two panniers, maybe two more on the front too. If you travel light, just rear panniers might do it. Some people travel ultra light and stay in accomodation, and get away with just a big saddle bag. 

At the end of the day, if it can carry the stuff you need, and you can ride it the distance you need to, each day, in comfort, you can tour on it.


----------

